# que pasa por ser



## kiiara

Hola a todos:

como traduzco esto del esp al ita?

"Es, ademas, la puerta de entrada a Waterford, una pequena ciudad *que pasa por ser* el pueblo vikingo mas antiguo"

No consideren los acentos, estoy escribiendo desde un teclado italiano...
Espero puedan ayudarme,

Gracias!!!


----------



## En italiano

Inoltre, è la porta d'ingresso di Waterford, una cittadina forse l'abitato vichingo più antico.


----------



## Yulan

Hola Kiiara,

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con En Italiano; literalmente se podría decir: 
"una cittadina che pare essere l'abitato vichingo più antico"

Un saludo


----------



## infinite sadness

E', inoltre, la porta di ingresso a Waterford, una piccola città che passa per essere il paese vichingo più antico.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Che sembra essere/ che dicono essere / che si dice essere / che apparentemente è


----------



## gatogab

*U*na cittadina che è considerata l'abitato vichingo più antico


----------



## helena84

*C*iao!

*S*ono d'accordo con vale_new, io tradurrei con "che dicono essere/si dice essere".


----------



## infinite sadness

Io sono d'accordo con gatogab.


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao Kiiara,

La versione di GatoGAB è la migliore perchè colloquialmente è sicuramente la più usata.

Ciao


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Io sono d'accordo con gatogab.


 


Yulan said:


> Ri-ciao Kiiara,
> 
> La versione di GatoGAB è la migliore perchè colloquialmente è sicuramente la più usata.
> 
> Ciao


 

¡upa chalupa!


----------



## Agró

La del Gato, yo también, pero propongo (con dudas):

Una cittadina che è ritenuta l'abitato vichingo più antico.


----------



## 0scar

Este hilo debía haber finalizado con la traducción de infinite sadness "...città che passa per essere il..."


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Este hilo debía haber finalizado con la traducción de infinite sadness "...città che passa per essere il..."



Non è così vero.  "Passare per essere" è sì comprensibile a un italiano, ma non è _particolarmente _italiano. Sembra tradotto da uno spagnolo, appunto. 

Su "pasar por ser" in quel contesto, si potrebbe valutare se s'intende che la cittadina in questione "viene spacciata per" il più antico abitato vichingo, ma in realtà non lo è, o che lo sia non è provabile. O se la cosa è storicamente fondata. In quest'ultimo caso, anch'io direi "è considerata la..."


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao a tutti!

La versión correcta es: la del Gato (come dice Agró)  y la de Agró también, sin dudas, significa la misma cosa

"Considerare / Ritenere" 

Ciao


----------



## helena84

Larroja said:


> Non è così vero.  "Passare per essere" è sì comprensibile a un italiano, ma non è _particolarmente _italiano. Sembra tradotto da uno spagnolo, appunto.
> 
> Su "pasar por ser" in quel contesto, si potrebbe valutare se s'intende che la cittadina in questione "viene spacciata per" il più antico abitato vichingo, ma in realtà non lo è, o che lo sia non è provabile. O se la cosa è storicamente fondata. In quest'ultimo caso, anch'io direi "è considerata la..."



Anch'io sono di questo parere.
Secondo me in questo contesto l'autore non è d'accordo con il fatto che la cittadina venga considerata come l'abitato vichingo più antico, e per questo utilizza "pasa por ser" e non semplicemente "se considera" o altre espressioni simili. Resto della mia idea: renderei l'espressione con "si dice essere" /"dicono essere". :-D


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Helena,

Siamo d'accordo, ma in italiano, onestamente, come suona 
"una piccola città che si dice essere il paese vichingo più antico" ?

Non esprimi, forse, lo stesso concetto usando un italiano più immediato in questo modo?

"Una cittadina che è considerata l'abitato vichingo più antico" 

Ciao


----------



## helena84

Yulan said:


> Ciao Helena,
> 
> Siamo d'accordo, ma in italiano, onestamente, come suona
> "una piccola città che si dice essere il paese vichingo più antico" ?
> 
> Non esprimi, forse, lo stesso concetto usando un italiano più immediato in questo modo?
> 
> "Una cittadina che è considerata l'abitato vichingo più antico"
> 
> Ciao



a me non sembra che suoni così male! 

la mia intenzione era semplicemente quella di evidenziare quella che secondo il mio punto di vista è una differenza fra "è considerato" (versione seria) e "pare" o "si dice", dove leggo un'incredulità da parte dello stesso autore.
... poi la frase si aggiusta un po'!

una cittadina che dicono essere...
una cittadina che si dice sia...
una cittadina che pare sia... (come consigliavi proprio tu...)

questa è solo la mia opinione, io scriverei così. ovviamente mi sembra perfetto anche "è considerato", assolutamente comprensibile e italianissimo!


----------



## Yulan

*Gracias por tu respuestaHelena!*

*Dici bene*, anch'io avevo proposto _"una cittadina che pare sia..."_   ma, leggendo la versione di GatoG, mi sono resa conto che quest'ultima era decisamente migliore.     

Grazie e alla prossima


----------



## 0scar

Si yo encuentro esto en Google no me convencen ni con una colt.45 apuntándome a la cabeza que la traducción de infinite sadness no es la única posible:


"IL COMMENTO Passa per essere difensivista ma valorizza i suoi attaccanti"
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/..._difensivista_valorizza_co_0_9807231808.shtml



"Guido Knopp passa per essere, appunto, lo “storico televisivo” tedesco per eccellenza, del canale ZDF in particolare..." 
http://www.loccidentale.it/articolo...+la+wehrmacht+e+la+“colpa+collettiva”.0088032


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> *U*na cittadina che è considerata l'abitato vichingo più antico





In italiano "passa per..." sottintende incredulità e scetticismo. È come "dicono che sia ma in realtà non lo è", equivalente a "viene *spacciato* come".
Gli esempi di Oscar vanno appunto in quella direzione e precedono sempre una critica: l'affermazione viene poi contraddetta da altri elementi. 
Che io sappia in spagnolo non ha la stessa sfumatura di negazione ma esprime semplicemente un'opinione diffusa.

Vd. quest'articolo, dove in nessun momento viene affermato il contrario sulle tendenze politiche del personaggio in questione: anche qui "X pasa por Y" significa "X viene considerato/è ritenuto Y".


----------



## Yulan

Ursu-lab,

meglio di così non si poteva spiegare! 

Un saludo


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano "passa per..." sottintende incredulità e scetticismo. "


 
En castellano es lo mismo, y con frecuencia al final dela frase hay un _pero_ explicito o uno queda implicito: 

"Es, ademas, la puerta de entrada a Waterford, una pequena ciudad que pasa por ser el pueblo vikingo mas antiguo [pero quién sabe...]"

"Pedro pasa por tonto pero..."


----------



## vale_new

0scar said:


> En castellano es lo mismo, y con frecuencia al final dela frase hay un _pero_ explicito o uno queda implicito:
> 
> "Es, ademas, la puerta de entrada a Waterford, una pequena ciudad que pasa por ser el pueblo vikingo mas antiguo [pero quién sabe...]"
> 
> "Pedro pasa por tonto pero..."


 
Queste sono due frasi molto diverse in italiano 

'Sembra essere' indica che 'le ipotesi fanno ritenere che' anche se non è certezza assoluta.

Nell'altro esempio: sembra/pare/passa per/si vuol far passare per, cioè 'all'apparenza potrebbe sembrare' che.... anche se in realtà....


----------



## 0scar

¿Pero quién dijo algo de sembra essere=parece ser?

De todas maneras estamo avanzando, desde "passare per essere non en è _particolarmente _italiano" hasta sì es italiano pero no significa lo mismo que en castellano, es un avance.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> "Pedro pasa por tonto pero..."



Pietro sembra scemo ma... 

"Passa per [qualcosa] ma non lo è".
A pensarci bene, mi pare che "passare per" si usi più che altro per riferirsi a *persone*, non a cose (in questo caso una cittadina).

Comunque, nell'articolo che ho linkato prima non c'era alcun "ma" né sottinteso né esplicito. 
In questa frase per esempio, nemmeno:

Siempre he pensado que el que pregunta y opina puede *pasar por* tonto una vez, pero el que no pregunta ni opina _*pasa por* tonto_ siempre.

Anche qui non c'è nessun "ma". E in italiano si tradurrebbe con l'espressione tipica:
 "*fare la figura da* scemo".

In italiano è usato in casi come questi:
_1) Passa per scemo_ perché da sempre sgobba, prende frustate e mangia poco: solo un somaro lo farebbe. Ma io li stimo.
2) l'educato _passa per scemo_ e viene messo in condizione di ....

Passa per scemo = viene preso per scemo (a torto).

Diciamo che "passare per" è uguale a "pasar por" dall'italiano allo spagnolo, ma non sempre dallo spagnolo all'italiano non sempre.


----------



## vale_new

Sembra/pare/passa per/si vuol far passare per, cioè 'all'apparenza potrebbe sembrare' che.... anche se in realtà

Sembra bianco anche se è nero

Pare acceso ma in realtà è spento

Passa per buono ma in realtà è meglio non farlo arrabbiare

Si vuol far passare per scemo ma in realtà è molto intelligente


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> ¿Pero quién dijo algo de sembra essere=parece ser?
> 
> De todas maneras estamo avanzando, desde "passare per essere non en è _particolarmente _italiano" hasta sì es italiano pero no significa lo mismo que en castellano, es un avance.



Non è _particolarmente _italiano in quel contesto, l'ho detto e lo confermo.  
_Passare _per una cosa invece che per un'altra è diverso da _spacciare _una cosa per un'altra. _Io passo _per essere furba ma in realtà sono tonta, mentre _gli altri_ mi spacciano per quello che non sono. Più o meno. 
La differenza è sottile, ma foriera di sfumature per nulla trascurabili.
Questa casa vichinga, _è spacciata_ per essere la più antica, quando in realtà non lo è, o è _storicamente provato_ che sia la più antica? A un lettore italiano quel "passare per essere" tradotto così, letteralmente, non chiarisce la differenza, e a mio parere fa propendere nettamente verso il "falso storico", per così dire. Non è una differenza da poco.


----------



## vale_new

La casa vichinga sembra essere la più antica (ma non può esservi la certezza assoluta in quanto prove inconfutabili in archeologia per la storia vichinga sono difficili da trovare).


----------



## Larroja

vale_new said:


> La casa vichinga sembra essere la più antica (ma non può esservi la certezza assoluta in quanto prove inconfutabili in archeologia per la storia vichinga sono difficili da trovare).



Perfetto. Allora in italiano direi "sembrerebbe essere la più antica" o "è considerata la più antica", ma di certo non "passa per essere la più antica", perché in questo modo un italiano potrebbe intendere che viene falsamente spacciata per essere la più antica ma in realtà non lo è.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche secondo me sembrare e apparire sono sinonimi, dipende dal contesto della frase.


----------



## Yulan

Larroja said:


> Perfetto. Allora in italiano direi "sembrerebbe essere la più antica" o "è considerata la più antica", ma di certo non "passa per essere la più antica",* perché in questo modo un italiano potrebbe intendere che viene falsamente spacciata per essere* la più antica ma in realtà non lo è.


 

*Sono assolutamente d'accordo!*


----------



## helena84

anche in spagnolo "pasa por ser" è un'espressione che potrebbe sottintende una certa incredulità, come dice oscar.

dopo aver letto tutti i commenti, secondo me "sembrerebbe essere" è l'opzione migliore. non è "passa per essere" ma nemmeno esattamente "è considerata". mi sembra un ottimo compromesso ed è perfettamente italiano.

saluti a tutti!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao helena,


helena84 said:


> *A*nche in spagnolo "pasa por ser" è un'espressione che potrebbe sottintende una certa incredulità, come dice oscar.
> 
> *D*opo aver letto tutti i commenti, secondo me "sembrerebbe essere" è l'opzione migliore. *N*on è "passa per essere" ma nemmeno esattamente "è considerata". *M*i sembra un ottimo compromesso ed è perfettamente italiano.
> 
> *S*aluti a tutti!


Ti prego di ricordare la corretta ortografia. Qui da noi è una regola (#11).
Grazie e buon proseguimento. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## vale_new

_Sembrerebbe essere_  e _parrebbe essere_  vanno bene


----------



## honeyheart

kiiara said:


> "Es, ademas, la puerta de entrada a Waterford, una pequena ciudad *que pasa por ser* el pueblo vikingo mas antiguo"


Para mí, esta frase no cuestiona que la ciudad sea o no el pueblo vikingo más antiguo, sólo lo enuncia.


Las traducciones que propongo son:

..., _una cittadina *conosciuta come* l'abitato vichingo più antico.
..., una cittadina *che si presume/si suppone/si crede sia* l'abitato vichingo più antico.
..., una cittadina *che ha il titolo di* abitato vichingo più antico.



_P.D.: 





kiiara said:


> No consideren los acentos, estoy escribiendo desde un teclado italiano...


En el cuadro donde escribiste el post están todas las vocales acentuadas para insertarlas directamente.


----------

